# Switchblade vs Ripmo 2 vs ??



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m looking at bikes and these two are at the top of my list. I have ridden the SB and really liked it. No experience with the Ripmo yet. I currently ride a Mojo 3 and pretty happy with it but looking for a bit more cushion for my bad back and rocky terrain + big wheels. My trails aren’t exactly up or down but a mixture of everything. Desert terrain technical rocks up down and flat so maneuverability is a must. I am 6’ 230#s and want something that handles the weight well along with coil compatibility.
I rented a firebird in big bear and it’s def a big bike and didn’t have time to properly setup and with just performance suspension it felt lacking. I felt it was too much bike for a daily driver type bike that I’m looking for. I rode a v1 Hightower a few years ago and loved it, actually wished I bought it instead of my M3, I’m not ruling out others but a lot of bikes now seem to be more extreme than I think I need.

Who’s ridden both? I’ve scoured to web for any comparisons and not a lot out there. I don’t feel like I need a super capable bike on the steeps as I don’t ride them a lot. Just want more capable than my M3 and a good all a rounder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

What a good choice to have cant go wrong with choosing between those 2 DW Links. I have not ridden both I considered both of these and ended up with a Alchemy Arktos 29 (last gen), mainly because after talking to the Alchemy reps got very fair deal, parts I needed from them where available within 3-4 weeks, and then I wanted to build the bike myself (not offered on SB).

I do still have my spreadhseets comparing these, have read a ton of reviews, and ridden with others who own both (and someone who has a hightower). Never really hear anything bad about either of them and in this category of bike gonna get something that can do it all from the gnar to all day trail rides.

Based on your comment on the steeps and fact you have ridden the SB sounds like its best choice but can probably cant go wrong. The Ripmo is slightly more aggressive (slacker HT, steeper STA, and slightly longer reach). If you have a more prefered shop or availability is an issue sure you would enjoy enjoy bike. No experience but your comment on the coil capability could lean other way towards Ripmo. The SB slight more maneuverable based on geo alone but I would think that would be deciding decision.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I’m not sure that I need the more aggressive geo. The SB seems like it is probably more of a long legged trail bike. According to pivot the SB is coil compatible too. Not sure how well for a guy my size. 

I agree I probably couldn’t go wrong with either and be completely happy. Realistically a ripley or 429 is probably enough bike for me but I already have my Mojo3 and plan to keep it so more travel is what I want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Can anyone compare it to the Stumpjumper Evo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

At 230lbs, You are probably going to be over what the stock Fox x2 300psi limit allows by the time you gear up. That means a different shock on the Ripmo.
I don’t know what the max pressure on the Pivot shock is but it’s worth looking into if you donot want to mess with suspension swaps.

I’d also add that the normal train of thought r.e. suspension travel, goes out the window if you are a Clyde. More travel is very beneficial for both bike and rider.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Pipeliner said:


> At 230lbs, You are probably going to be over what the stock Fox x2 300psi limit allows by the time you gear up. That means a different shock on the Ripmo.
> I don't know what the max pressure on the Pivot shock is but it's worth looking into if you donot want to mess with suspension swaps.
> 
> I'd also add that the normal train of thought r.e. suspension travel, goes out the window if you are a Clyde. More travel is very beneficial for both bike and rider.


Agreed! On my mojo 3 with a dpx2 I'm running 325psi. So I should be good on the switchblade with the dpx2-350max/ float x is supposed to handle more weight with less pressure which I think pivot is switching to.

A firebird with a +1.5 angleset sounds tempting too haha.

I am Leary on the ripmo because I hear it's not as progressive as others which could be a problem for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

desertwheeler said:


> Can anyone compare it to the Stumpjumper Evo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SJ is a Horst link bike. DW link bikes vs Horst link is well discussed&#8230;


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Setting up a new Ripmo myself right now and I have a few lbs on you. Swapping to a Jade x coil.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Pipeliner said:


> Setting up a new Ripmo myself right now and I have a few lbs on you. Swapping to a Jade x coil.


I'll be curious how it does then. For some reason I keek thinking it won't be good with my weight and a coil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Pipeliner said:


> At 230lbs, You are probably going to be over what the stock Fox x2 300psi limit allows by the time you gear up. That means a different shock on the Ripmo.
> I don't know what the max pressure on the Pivot shock is but it's worth looking into if you donot want to mess with suspension swaps.
> 
> I'd also add that the normal train of thought r.e. suspension travel, goes out the window if you are a Clyde. More travel is very beneficial for both bike and rider.


I am pretty sure the 2021 X2 is rated to 350 psi. On my 2021 Enduro at 220lb geared up I am running 270 psi.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

C Smasher said:


> I am pretty sure the 2021 X2 is rated to 350 psi. On my 2021 Enduro at 220lb geared up I am running 270 psi.


I've got a 2022 Ripmo in the garage. It says 300psi max on the X2. Looking at the Ibis traction tuned chart, rider weight max is 230lbs/32% sag at 300psi.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Pipeliner said:


> I've got a 2022 Ripmo in the garage. It says 300psi max on the X2. Looking at the Ibis traction tuned chart, rider weight max is 230lbs/32% sag at 300psi.


You are correct. I am not sure how that got into my brain.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

I rented a Ripmo on a trip to Moab easier this year. Really liked it, felt very similar to my Giant Reign. My son was on a Switchblade on the trip. After the first 2 rides, we switched for a ride. We both ended up liking the one we started with better and so switched back the next ride and stayed on our original one the rest of the trip. 

That probably doesn't help you much; they're both nice bikes. I couldn't even really qualify what I liked about the Ripmo more; could have just been the cockpit setup.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Jwiffle said:


> I rented a Ripmo on a trip to Moab easier this year. Really liked it, felt very similar to my Giant Reign. My son was on a Switchblade on the trip. After the first 2 rides, we switched for a ride. We both ended up liking the one we started with better and so switched back the next ride and stayed on our original one the rest of the trip.
> 
> That probably doesn't help you much; they're both nice bikes. I couldn't even really qualify what I liked about the Ripmo more; could have just been the cockpit setup.


How did the suspension compare between the two? One more active than the other?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

desertwheeler said:


> How did the suspension compare between the two? One more active than the other?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't really notice one more active than the other. They both have DW link, so very similar in that regard.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

5' 11", 240# geared up, I've been on the SB for a about a year and a half, 275 PSI puts me right at 30% sag


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

screamingbunny said:


> 5' 11", 240# geared up, I've been on the SB for a about a year and a half, 275 PSI puts me right at 30% sag


That’s good to know I’m at 325 on my mojo 3 and about the same weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Nm


----------

